# Winter Tire Storage



## vtpeter (Feb 14, 2004)

I'm from Vermont and have always dreaded changing my snow tire. I recently came across these bags called Tire Totes, they are used to carry and store snow tires. I bought a couple and used them this winter for the first time. It was great. The traditional plastic bags work but tend to tear and are hard to carry. These made it easy to carry two tires at a time without getting dirty or the interior of my car dirty. Also they look better in my garage than a stack of dirty tires. Two Thumbs up. The company is http://www.tiretote.com.


----------



## Joshua (Feb 14, 2004)

Greg, where are you on this.


----------



## vtpeter (Feb 14, 2004)

Quote from Joshua:
"Greg, where are you on this. Your forum is starting to attract losers like this jerk"

Reply:
Joshua, spoken like a true flatlander. I'm not sure why I'm a "loser or jerk" for passing on information. I thought that this was a place to talk about new ideas, products and most importantly skiing. Go back to boston and leave skiing up to the big boys!


----------



## pepsi (Feb 14, 2004)

Peter, Perhaps some think it rude to register, post what at least has the appearance of a spam ad, and then never return to the site. 

Maybe this is not you maybe it is but I for one would hate for these things to cause Greg to change the rules of the board and stop legitimate links.

Any decent tire store has tire bags for the asking, especially if they change the tires for you.

This is only my opinion and I could be wrong. (except the part about the bags)


----------



## vtpeter (Feb 14, 2004)

Pepsi, Thank you for your note. My intention wasn't to upset people. I was simply trying to pass on information about something that I found useful, to a group of people that may also find it useful.

Its true the plastic bags work, but they were always hard to carry and looked like crap in my garage. These are a nylon, similar to a ski bag.


----------



## oldhippie (Feb 14, 2004)

*Tire bags.*

So VTpeter, you got no association with this tire bag company whatsoever?  

It's pretty unusual to have a ski enthusiasts join a group like this and make a post regarding something as mundane as tire bags before they even join into a thread about skiing. I'm guessing that's why Joshua was so mistaken and took your posts as spam. Personally, I find the combination of front wheel drive and good all weather tires to be more than adequate for my needs, but I'm lucky enough to have a job that doesn't require me to be on the road in real nasty weather.

So, welcome to the group! I'm looking forward to a good ole' Vermonter helping one of his southern neighbors (even if I am from Massachusetts)learn more about skiing and boarding. What part of Vermont are you from?  Where you doing your skiing lately?


----------



## ASC (Feb 14, 2004)

Joshua is TOTALLY out of line and should be dealt with. I may have mildly annoyed a few folks, but it was alway "tongue-in-cheek" and I NEVER called someone a "loser" or "jerk". The fact that it was unprovoked makes it all that much more serious.  :argue:


----------



## Joshua (Feb 14, 2004)

I appologize for my language, but when you see someone with their first post's put up a link like that, its suspicious, and it can ruin the nice community we have established here.  Again, I appologize for the approach I took 

As for "dealing with me", ASC, leave those decisions to Greg.


----------



## MtnMagic (Feb 14, 2004)

Tires, pizza, frappes, favorite drinks, pan head Hogs, 57 Chevy's, skiing, hiking, 45's - 33 - 78's, drive-ins, burgers and fries, or posting subjects that are mountains and molehills. Be safe out there.
_________________
What would Neil Young say . . .
or John Lennon -- Imagine !


----------



## ASC (Feb 14, 2004)

> its suspicious, and it can ruin the nice community we have established here


Since when is posting a link "suspicious"?  suspicious of what?   Even if he was posting a link to his own website, what's the big deal? I am sure Greg has promoted ALPINEZONE in other forums and venues.


> leave those decisions to Greg.


like who's "spamming"? practice what you preach :wink:
[FORRESTGUMP]_’’And that’s all I have to say about that’’_ [/FORRESTGUMP]
No hard feelings guy, lets get back to our regularly scheduled discussion - after all, it's mid season! :beer:  :beer:


----------



## Greg (Feb 14, 2004)

Sorry for not seeing this sooner.

vtpeter - your post reads like a planted promotion, especially since the same text also appeared in the Miscellaneous forum as a reply (which I deleted). Please refrain from cross-posting. Perhaps it's not your intention to just promote this product, but it certainly appears that way. However, I'm encouraged by the fact that you returned to reply here and I'm hopeful you'll become a contributing member of the community. If you came here to promote or recommend this product, it would have been better to contribute first to build some credibility. Finally, this is not the appropriate forum. Moving to Miscellaneous…

Joshua - you're a bit out of line (provided vtpeter's quote is accurate). I appreciate your dedication to the forum, but I'm usually on top of monitoring the forum. I simply cannot monitor every post 24 hours / day. Regardless, insults or personal attacks will not be tolerated. Please remember that.

ASC - YOU, of all people, should have chosen to stay out of this.

All - take the spam/promotion debate to this thread:

http://forums.alpinezone.com/viewtopic.php?t=1148

I think it's time to define a set of guidelines for posting here, which I will work on in the coming days. Thoughts and ideas in the above thread will help to define them and are most welcome.


----------



## vtpeter (Feb 16, 2004)

Sorry to all, my intention was not to get everyone side railed or upset. 

Oldhippie, I grew up in southern VT sking at, Timber Ridge, Okemo, and Magic mtn.. For those of you don't remember, Timber Ridge is the back side of Magic and was once a great little community type ski area. I'm not sure if they exist any more. I now live up in the Burlington area and mostly ski at Sugarbush. I hope all had a great weekend.


----------



## teachski (Feb 16, 2004)

vtpeter, Timber Ridge does not exist anymore.  For a time it became Timberside at Magic, but now it is lost.  http://www.nelsap.org/vt/timber.html

I have to say, it was rather suspicious of you coming to the site for the first time and seemingly advertising a product.  There are people out there that do spam forums like that.  They make a post or two about a product and make no other posts.  If you had been here for a while and then said, "Hey I fouind this great product..." then I'm sure that no one would have thought anything about it.  I know that others have shared information about neat and useful things they have found.


----------

